# What to look for in a handycam?



## Sridhar_Rao (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello guys, I am planning to buy a decent handycam and my budget is Rs.30,000. My bro-in-law would be buying it in US for me. I am not sure what to look for while buying a handycam. I certainely don't want casette tape based handycam. Which would be better; a hard disk or DVD one? What should be the optimum specification?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jan 5, 2008)

1) Optical zoom

2) Media (I'd anyday prefer the mini-DVD version)

3) Connectors (what type of av/svideo out or in/usb/firewire etc.)

4) IR for night capture

5) Type of card for still pics

6) Resolution for still pics

7) Option of attaching separate mic

8 ) Navigation (buttons/touchscreen etc.)

9) Sturdyness of LCD

10) Availability of attachments: stand/case etc.


----------

